# Deer tracks in the snow



## dllb

These were taken in Jan-05 just after a snow fall


----------



## JTHphoto

nice captures, love the texture of the snow...  :thumbup:


----------



## Chiller

NIce shots.  Ya got some great exposure on the snow...tough to get.  
  Well done dllb!!


----------



## Arch

good work capturing these :thumbup:


----------



## M @ k o

Very nice shots !


----------



## n2photos

M @ k o said:
			
		

> Very nice shots !


 
Ditto!!! :thumbup:


----------



## bluebuck

dllb said:


> These were taken in Jan-05 just after a snow fall
> 
> I would like very much to acquire permission to use these two photos for a book that I have been writing for several years. While I have many whitetail photos that I have taken over the years, I don't have deer tracks in the snow and need at least one for a specific aspect of the book if at all possible. Naturally I will credit dllb by name beneath each photo and this website or another on as well. Thanks for your consideration. Terry Townsend, oldhouse62@gmail.com


----------



## D-B-J

They are nice, but i would have loved a more creative viewpoint.  Maybe get down on the level of the snow, and shoot the length of them in portrait orientation.  As it is, these strike me as a snapshot, and they have so much potential.


----------



## dllb

Thanks!

Good freeback.


----------

